# Using Aluminum Pan for drippings



## Central PA Cowboy (May 10, 2018)

Hello all,

I normally use a disposable aluminum lasagna pan to catch my drippings when I smoke. Would you replace it each time or use it a few times before disposing of it? Reason I ask is that there are drippings from the last brisket I did and would like to use the same disposable pan before throwing it out.

Thanks!


----------



## buckaholic84 (May 10, 2018)

I would replace it.....the cost of a aluminum pan is much cheaper then ruining some meat....I wouldn't take the chance unless it was cleaned thoroughly


----------



## bdskelly (May 10, 2018)

They get ta stinken.....  spend a buck on a new one. Lol b


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 10, 2018)

I just wash them out and reuse them.  I like the lasagna pans to, but don't have lasagna often enough to just use them once and throw them out.  A quick scrub and then into the dishwasher is all it takes to return it to new.
Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2018)

Yep, I (Judy) wash mine out too, unless they are really bad, then she throws them away.
Al


----------



## bbqbrett (May 11, 2018)

I used to do that and wash them out but got tired of them because they were kind of flimsy.  Finally just invested in a teflon coated baking pan and it is durable and easy to clean.


----------



## ironhorse07 (May 11, 2018)

I wash them out and reuse them. But, hold the reused ones up to the light and check for holes (learnt that the  hard way).


----------



## ravenclan (May 11, 2018)

i went to the local restaurant supply house and bought different size aluminum pans, since different meats, different sizes to put under them. easy to clean and no more "wasting" money on the throw away pans.


----------



## zippy12 (May 11, 2018)

I use my wife's cake pans covered in aluminum foil


----------



## ravenclan (May 11, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> I use my wife's cake pans covered in aluminum foil



My wife would kill me !


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2018)

ravenclan said:


> My wife would kill me !



I agree, I have my pans that go in the smokers & I have my own outdoor sink to wash them in.
There is no way I would ever be allowed to use one of her pans in the smoker, no matter how much foil I put on it.
She may let me use it in an emergency, but I'd be out the next day at the store replacing it with an exact duplicate.
Al


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 11, 2018)

Disposable. I often reuse them like others. They are even cheaper at the dollar store for a stack of them. I bought a SS chafing pan at the local restaurant supply, but went back to disposable. Now a Teflon pan might be a nice trick!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 11, 2018)

Disposable here. I hate cleaning off smoke gunk.

Chris.


----------



## motolife313 (May 13, 2018)

I use nice pans that I just scrap out when they get too full for my liking.


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 13, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Disposable here. I hate cleaning off smoke gunk.
> 
> Chris.


This is me most of the time. I have so many alternate smoke generators that are intentionally in close proximity to the pan that it is near impossible to get it back to reusable. If I bring them inside they stick to anything I set them on.

Pat


----------



## cmayna (May 13, 2018)

When I do my Ling cod, I always make sure it's a new pan for the juice that falls out of the Ling during it's smoke, has a taste that is so unreal.  If it was a previously used pan, I would not take the chance.


----------



## Smoke23 (May 13, 2018)

Disposable pans here.


----------



## ristau5741 (May 15, 2018)

Here I use a metal bowl (from an old smoker, one of those fire bowls), covered with wide aluminum foil.  I have the bowl 2/3 filled with sand (use that as a heat sink) placed underneath the cooking area, depression in the middle of the bowl collects all the drippings.  (One day I expect to get a hole in the foil and have my bowl of sand ruined, but that hasn't happened yet).  Also, I use lava rocks in a bowl for my other smoker, which also works pretty good.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2018)

I just put a new one in if I'm going to catch drips to be consumed.

However if I'm putting a foil pan in my MES for the sole purpose of helping my empty water pan to protect the bottom of my Smoker, I'll just use an old unwashed pan.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (May 15, 2018)

Sunday pan. What a mess! Burnt on fat and brown sugar.. rub and Apple juice.






Most I spend is 50¢ for one..


----------



## Geebs (May 15, 2018)

I just get the disposable pans at costco or sams and throw them out after every use.


----------



## SonnyE (May 15, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Sunday pan. What a mess! Burnt on fat and brown sugar.. rub and Apple juice.
> 
> Most I spend is 50¢ for one..



I wanted to give that a No Like. That's a messy pan, my man.
Huge beautiful hunk of meat though.


----------



## SonnyE (May 15, 2018)

I always (well, almost) hand wash my smoker stuff.
(Almost because I did put my racks and mats through the dishwasher once recently.)
The water pan seems to work for me OK as a catch pan.
I learn most things the hard way, and once did a smoke without it. That made a mess, dripped stuff on the element, and generally stunk things up.

But I always do something I learned from daveomak, I run my MES 30 at 275° for 2 hours, after I've cleaned the racks and mats to sterilize and dry out the smoker box.
Then, before I'm going to use it again, I put my tray of pellets in it, and run a pre-heat at 275° (for 2 hours), which re-sterilizes it and dries out the pellets, too.
Never any WhatzThat growing in the smoker following those before and after steps. (And no smells to attract rodents. It smells unappealing to them.)

Dave suggested that to a poster who discovered mold in their smoker. I think it is good preventative maintenance.
I tried foiling the catch pan for a time. But now I just wash it good and heat treat it.

I was impressed with how clean the dishwasher got my racks, mats, and water pan. But it kinda had an Oh-der for a bit.
The wife never mentioned it, and it was gone after the next run. But it made me nervous.


----------



## Rings Я Us (May 15, 2018)

:D


----------



## johnmeyer (May 15, 2018)

Ever since I got my ultrasonic cleaner, I re-use them, often half a dozen times or more. It usually takes about 30 seconds for them to come completely clean, including all the gunk down in the folds and crevices. Before the ultrasonic cleaner, it wasn't worth the effort, although knowing how much electricity is used to create aluminum from bauxite ore, it still bothers me when I finally have to throw one out. Hopefully it does in fact get recycled.

While I don't have a before/after pic of the aluminum pans, these two pics show you what the ultrasonic cleaner does for my "mailbox mod" (mine is a popcorn tin) and the smoke filter I use. All you do it dip it in the cleaner for a few seconds, and the stuff just pops right off.













After_zpsgekclsoz.jpg



__ johnmeyer
__ Apr 2, 2017


















Before_zpstwkn26zm.jpg



__ johnmeyer
__ Apr 2, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2018)

ironhorse07 said:


> I wash them out and reuse them. *But, hold the reused ones up to the light and check for holes (learnt that the  hard way).*




LOL---Just noticed this---I thought I was the only one that did that!!

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (May 18, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> LOL---Just noticed this---I thought I was the only one that did that!!
> 
> Bear



I got holes ate in the original drippings catcher of my gas burner. I replaced it with a wide mouthed Mason jar.
But having those holes appear sure made me wonder about my cookin!


----------



## texomakid (May 20, 2018)

Disposable here - I'll look for bargains and bulk.


----------



## SonnyE (May 21, 2018)

texomakid said:


> Disposable here - I'll look for bargains and bulk.



100 ea.
18¼ ¢ each? Sams Club.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 22, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> 100 ea.
> 18¼ ¢ each? Sams Club.


I wish we had a Sams Club here. 

Chris


----------



## wade (May 22, 2018)

I reuse them too unless they are so ingrained that the residue from the previous cook does not easily wash off. As has been mentioned before it is important to check for holes !!! I too learned this the hard way.


----------

